# A few good ones



## ofelles (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 14, 2021)

Love the rust remover one. Reminds me of a few of my cars from back in the day.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

The shopping cart! Oh man, someone needs serious props for that
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 14, 2021)

LMAO!  Parking in front of a Liquor store was great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 14, 2021)

Good ones there.  The grocery cart is certainly impressive.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2021)

Not a bad one in the bunch...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2021)

A fine selection there! RAY


----------

